# my poor guinea pig



## dawnann25 (Jun 2, 2009)

hello everyone , im new on here and i need your help , my guinea pig is 2 months old and i noticed the other day she was limping so i decided to watch her for a while , i noticed its her back right leg , she keeps falling over on her side , she struggles to get up and while is is trying to get up she squeals , once she's up she hops around and won't put her foot down, when she lies down she lies on her side with her bad leg in the air , she is still eating and drinking , any advise


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

She needs to see a vet, she may have broken it or have an infection.

She needs medical treatment and pain relief.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with Nonnie, she needs a vet asap


----------



## dawnann25 (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks guys , ive got an appointment on thursday , i will let you all know how she gets on


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can you not get a sooner appointment?

If its a break, the chances of successful treatment is better the sooner its dealt with. Plus she will be in pain for another 2 days.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww poor little piggy. I agree with the others, she really needs to see a vet urgently because you don't know what pain she is suffering.
Hope she's okay.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

hope she is ok today.


----------



## dawnann25 (Jun 2, 2009)

hiya guys , i took daisy to the vets today , she has a urine infection , the vet has given her antibiotics , i have got to give her the liquid every day for a week , ive got to take her back to the vets next week for a check up , ive had to seperate her from her little friend fudge while she is poorly and hopefully she will have a speedy recovery.
because ive had to seperate them i was just wondering if they will be ok with eachother when i put them back together.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah they should be, they are sociable, just introduce them on neutral ground!

I'm glad all it was was a urine infection, and she'll be back to a happy piggy in no time!

Char
xxx


----------



## grinder (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi. New to guinea pigs here - can I ask dawnann25 do you have pet insurance or did you pay for the treatment - if you paid would you mind sharing how much it cost? I'm just trying to decide whether to get pet insurance.... 

Thanks in advance.

PS: glad the piggy is getting better.


----------



## dawnann25 (Jun 2, 2009)

hiya , i paid for the treatment , it cost me £17 pounds all together and she has now made a full recovery and back with her little friend fudge xx


----------

